
“We assumed every user had an IQ greater than 42” - marcuscog
https://github.com/antirez/redis/issues/2253
======
angdis
A perfect example of how NOT to write an issue ticket, but also an example of
how NOT to respond as well. If it offends you, just close the ticket and if
you're feeling generous refer the reporter to a resource on how to write an
effective ticket. It would have taken less time than writing 2 angry
paragraphs which have the side-effect of discouraging people with genuine
questions from even thinking about asking lest they be called "dumb".

------
5h
I don't see a problem here, the issue-reporter was condescending, and they
received the same back.

His problem, such as it is, could have been resolved with a quick search, but
instead he decided to write a snark-ridden ticket.

Users like this should be encouraged to ask for a refund, then ignored.

~~~
antirez
Thanks for understanding, I'm a bit sorry when I'm not capable of being gentle
with other people, however to get the full picture, there is some info
missing: he/she posted a few minutes before a much more mean issue, so my
reply was addressing the bad behavior of the reporter in both issues,
_especially_ in the other one.

------
spdustin
Agreed that the issue opener is a bit of a troll (and antirez: don't feed the
trolls!), but let's step back a moment and separate the content from the
subtext.

Context: Error messages reach users, by their nature, when something has gone
wrong. It's likely that, in that moment, the user's amygdala has started
sounding an alarm that the brain's prediction about the outcome of an
operation did not come true. It is, quite literally, an emotional moment. A
feeling of vulnerability, even if only for an instant, is the first and most
profound response when a user encounters an error. Humans further tend to
anthropomorphize the systems they interact with - a natural shortcut the brain
takes to understand a system that seems to have intelligence - and a cold,
unforgiving error message lashing out in a moment of vulnerability seems
almost malevolent.

Content: If error messages considered the momentary mental state of a user
when they're feeling raw from their expectation not being met - the error
resulting from their action - they would be more helpful to the user, and
allow them to be self-sufficient, which increases their feeling of well-being
and satisfaction with a system. As developers, we can "be right" or we can "be
happy" \- sure, it's _right_ to say something went wrong. But it's _happy_
when the friendliness of an error message means that a user can resolve an
error condition without having to submit an issue to the help desk.

------
right2roam
Ah this takes me back. Many years ago, contributed to a few Ruby libraries,
life was good. Then Rails hit their first RC post 0.13, and a new set of self-
important developers rocked up, demanding all of your attention to add their
demanded features, to receive their abuse as to why something worked as
documented, and not how they thought it should.

There is a cadre of developers, and I use the word lightly, who Willl rock up
and suck the fun out of your open source projects. Beware of them!

~~~
angdis
"rock up" \-- had to look that up in the urban dictionary.

------
devnonymous
Just out of curiosity (after reading antirez's comment here), I took a look at
wwat's github contributions:

    
    
      https://github.com/wwat?tab=contributions&period=monthly
      https://github.com/wwat?tab=activity
    

I think the account has been specifically created to troll github projects.
The ^contributions^ have been bug reports in various projects with similar
trollish language and tone. Do you supposed GH would act if we flag this user
?

------
Arnt
wwat seems to be a troll, but I have an assistant called Puppet whose IQ is
clearly below 42.

Puppet has confusified such things in three entirely different ways that I can
recall right now, but I have a feeling that Antirez would direct his snark at
me, not at Puppet. (IMO Puppet and the program being configured shared the
blame.)

Programs such as redis should not assume that their operators have perfect
insight and use only bug-free tools.

------
karka91
The reporter seems to be a troll. Quick look at his activity shows that most
of his comments are snarky and ill-mannered like the one here

~~~
gyoza
I think hes actually trying to use this software and just being a dickhead.

He probably hates life so he's just taking it out on people where he can.

He probably hates to be "bothered" in any aspect, whether looking at log
files, or respecting others as it would require too much effort on his part.

I know lots of developers who have this problem.

------
rikkus
The reporter may be a troll, but the response was childish. I haven't used
Redis, but this puts me off going near it.

------
anon1385
Another textbook example of the toxicity of the open source "community".

~~~
xtrumanx
Also another textbook example of the toxicity of humanity. Shall we all just
write that bunch off?

Or maybe we can perhaps accept that in any sufficiently large group of people
there are bound to be some assholes and not judge a whole "community" by the
actions of a (relatively) few individuals.

------
itamarhaber
Shocking news - half the population is __BELOW __average IQ

